# Help please, engine won't turn off !



## julie798 (Jun 13, 2007)

Hi

I have just bought a Burstner 1991 Fiat Ducato 2500cc Diesel and on starting the engine, it now won't turn off without putting it in gear and stalling it, I rang the guy I got it off and he says it never did it before today, he delivered it and I think sure he didn't stall it to stop the engine.
Any ideas / I know I could drive back to UK without worrying about it, but thought I would ask if anyone has any ideas as to what may be causing it, under the bonnet on the left hand side is a box circuit type box, when I turn the key it makes a clicking noise, but the engine doesn,t stop.
Thanks
Maybe I should of stuck with the euramobile Lol !


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

It sounds like it is all coked up and causing pre--ignition.

Hope the experts come along soon on here to help out.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

The engine is stopped by an electrically operated fuel cut off switch, that may be faulty, go to a dealer it should not be very expensive to fix, Alan.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

The diesel fuel supply valve is held open when you turn the ignition on which energises the coil to open it.

Turn key off and current gets turned off, it may well be that it is just stuck open.

It will be positioned near on on the injection pump, trace the diesel supply pipe to find it.

Peter


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I am sure Peter will argee that you could try tapping it with a spanner (a few swift clonks but try not to break it) and see if that frees it. If not, dealer, Alan.


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

Dont worry about it till you get back, just stall it . Its called the fuel cutoff solenoid and its srewed into the top of the injector pump with one wire going to it, you simply unsrew it and screw a new one in about £30 quid from most good motor shops.If your mechanically minded at all look on the front of the engine for the injector pump identifiable by 4 thin steel pipes coming from it and going to the top of the engine probably dissapearing under a black cover,on the pump you will see a small cylinder with one wire attached to the end of it. thats your cutoff. hope this helps you.


----------



## julie798 (Jun 13, 2007)

*van*

Thanks everyone, I will follow your advice


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Sideways is right IMHO

Locovan where did you get that diagnosis from ?

Loddy

P.S. a little knowledge is very dangerous


----------



## emmbeedee (Oct 31, 2008)

Loco is thinking of a petrol engine. Pre-ignition could cause them to run-on after switching off the ignition.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

loddy said:


> Sideways is right IMHO
> 
> Locovan where did you get that diagnosis from ?
> 
> ...


No it was on the old cars that this used to happen when you had to decoke an engine and put it back.
The new engines with the modern fuels you dont hear of engines being decoked any more.
I was just bumping the topic until all the experts got there.


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Yes I now that having been in the trade since 1963 but the poster said it was diesel, like I said a little-0------

Loddy


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

loddy said:


> Yes I now that having been in the trade since 1963 but the poster said it was diesel, like I said a little-0------
> 
> Loddy


Yep The old Petrol cars--the Ford Prefect --Ford Popular-Truimph Hereld--Morris Minor--Morris 1000-Hilman Minx----There Im talking your talk :wink:


----------



## jamiealana (Nov 18, 2006)

*MOTOR WON,T STOP*

Hi Julie798. We have the same engine 2.5 which had the same fault turn off the key but the engine kept going. We tried what has been said but no joy. so put it into a diesel garage like lucas who overhaul pumps and injectors.Anyway to cut to the chase.I think you are in for a fright it,s a pump off job as the part that causes it not to stop is behind the pump and sits underneath the imobliser and it cant be seen from the top or underneath and is held on with those little bolts that when they are tightened the heads snap off and have to be drilled out not a two minute job. the part is not expensive it,s the labour. but could you come back and let everyone know what it was and how you get it cured GOOD LUCK. ALAN. ps. and i know it,s the imobliser that is held on by shear bolts but the part that needs to be changed cant be removed without removing the imobileser first


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

its a 1991 there will be no immobiliser.


----------



## jamiealana (Nov 18, 2006)

WELL I GUESS THATS ME TOLD THEN. LOL


----------



## julie798 (Jun 13, 2007)

*fuel cutoff selonoid*

Hi Sideways

I have had a look at the fuel pump it appears to have a fuel pipe coming from it and a return pie, but no single wire, there is a wire higher up at the back on some type of cyliner, could that be it, I have a big fat book it may be in there, ill take a look


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

Although i had the exact same engine in my previous camper i cant remember exactly where it is, i would recognize it straightaway if i saw it. can you post a picture of the injection pump?


----------



## julie798 (Jun 13, 2007)

*pump*

I have found pic in book, looks like a wish bone near to the fan at the front, can't send pic don't know how to get pics off camera Lol !
Just going out to take a look now
No thats not it, that goes to the fan, guess ill leave it for now.
The guy I bought this van off said someone offered him 50 quid for this service manual, maybe he should of sold it, as I haven't got a clue how to use it :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

